# were pregnant



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2013)

So excited had both my mares scanned and there both in foal

my new mare freckles




the sire..


freckles is due 29th of september

and of course my dusty




is in foal to my stallion lucky




dusty is due 15th novemeber


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2013)

oh beggered up,,,, bottom photo is sire of freckles baby


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2013)

hoping for some colour this year as dusty last foal was a solid chestnut

with same sire


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like a great cross, hope you get some loud color!!! Sounds like a long time to wait though! LOL! Very pretty horses


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2013)

iam hoping for spots with freckles but her last foal to the same stallion was a silver bay

so praying for spots



this foal


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats to you. Hope you get some spots


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 15, 2013)

congrats - hoping for healthy spotted foals for you


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks ,,i will be way more excited when september comes......hahahahahah


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 17, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS...looking forward to seeing spots n lots of them


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good News! congratulations.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 17, 2013)

Gorgeous Mini's ! Congrats !


----------

